# FS 2 Premiere (one or both may be XL), 1 Series 3 and 1 Series 2



## ChristineP2 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello, 

My husband and I have had a child with extra needs and we've lost all time for TV  We're looking to sell all of our Tivos. We have 2 Premieres both with annual subscriptions. One expires 7/1 the other expires 8/27. You can take over that service and continue to use annual instead of monthly subscriptions. We have 1 Series 3 HD and one Series 2. We also have 2 of the Wireless G adapters. I believe at least one of the Premieres is an XL, but if you could let me know how to confirm that, I'll figure out what kind they are.


----------



## abap21 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello, do the series 3 HD and series 2 have annual or lifetime subscriptions? thank you


----------



## ChristineP2 (Jun 17, 2012)

No, Sorry, no lifetime subscriptions on any of them.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## abap21 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sure, I understand. What is the annual rate for the premiere unit(s)? You could also contact me with selling info at alanbaptist AT hotmail. thanks,


----------

